# JET JPM-13 Planer/Molder Vs. Ridgid R4330 Planer



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

I spent months and months searching for a great CL deal on a used planer. After much frustration of looking at ad after ad of guys asking new or more than new prices for their ten year old, beat up machines I decided to use a Harbor Freight 20% coupon on a brand new Ridgid R4330 at Home Depot. I've only had it a month and while it's been a great machine the small amount I've been able to use it, I ran across the type of ad I had been hoping to find searching for all those months. Maybe the last guy in the world who knows how to fairly price his used machine - A JET JPM-13 for $250. This one is an older open stand blue model but I have 2 other blue Jet machines in my shop now, so the age and color scheme doesn't turn me off and seems like a great deal for the asking price.

I'm pretty sure I could take the Ridgid back to HD and get my money back and snatch up the Jet, but my question to you guys is which machine would you rather have? I may never even find a need for the molding capability of the Jet, but would have it available if ever needed. Planer vs. planer, is the Jet better than the Ridgid?


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Get both! You can never have too many planers. After a while, you'll learn which you like better and it will most likely be a very personal thing.

I have the Ridgid 4330. It's okay, but ALWAYS gives me 4 inches of snipe at each end - no matter how careful I am, and the infeed and outfeed tables are very difficult to adjust.

I just googled JPM-13 and although I only saw newer models, they all look pretty rugged to me. If you can snatch that one up, do it now. Then worry about which to keep.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm, that's sound advice actually. If I can get there before this thing is sold, I will probably go ahead and just pick it up, it really seems like a good deal.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Moshup Trail, I'm not sure if we have the same Ridgid planers (Mine is the 3 blade model) but if you are getting "4 inches of snipe on both ends", you need to take shallower cuts or adjust your tables. My tables are really simple to adjust and I rarely get any snipe. I have planed miles of lumber with this planer and consider it one of my better purchaseing decisions.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Went ahead and picked Up the planer/molder today. It was in beautiful condition and the price was great. The seller was an older gentleman who is getting out of the hobby because he downsized to a smaller house a few years ago and lost the passion when he had to give up his huge stand alone shop. I felt sorry for the guy, he was remorseful for having left his old house and shop.

Now I need to find some more money because he's also selling a Bench Dog router table with a 3 1/4 hp Dewalt router in it for $300! I'm about out of room in my shop but that's a pretty darn good deal! I don't really need it but I do want it!


----------



## SteveTroshan (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a chance to buy a Jet JPM-13 Planer Molder for $250 but the table is froze up with rust, blades are dull, and a sprocket (for rasing and lowering) is busted free. Is it worth the effort? I'm thinking most would say no but if you think yes please let me know why.

Thanks, Steve.


----------

